# Sad Philadelphia Railfanning News



## Acela150 (Nov 28, 2010)

Went to go watch some trains on the Wheatsheaf Lane bridge today. Sadly I would guess the city shut down the bridge. :unsure: Ended up going to North Philadelphia instead.  I would have gone to Frankford Junction but trespassing is being "cracked down". h34r: While Frankford Junction is a nice spot simply because of the sun and the nice curve that reduces speed to 60 MPH or so.  Overall it was a great day.. :hi:

Steve


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 29, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> I would have gone to Frankford Junction but trespassing is being "cracked down".


How so?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 29, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have gone to Frankford Junction but trespassing is being "cracked down".
> ...


Railfans used to be able to go there and nothing would be said but, now it seems as crews are reporting railfans more and more and more. It's a great place to railfan. But it seems like crews are not as welcoming to railfans as they were say 5 years ago. It seems like police are keeping eyes on the area too. So it's not what it was 5 years ago.


----------

